# Are you a breeder or up and coming breeder with a website?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you a breeder or an up and coming breeder with a website? Are you one or do you know someone without a website to their breeding program? Or are you or do you know someone who's website does not satisfy them?
I can help!


I'm excellent with computers and a good writer. I could create or make your breeding website fantastic! Even if you don't want your website changed, if you're too busy working the dogs to update it, I can help with that too! I can update your site for you! I will help you with your website, free of charge!

I am not able to breed or own a dog, but I want to help with a breeder. So if you or you know someone, please shoot me a pm. Thank you.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Tempting.....lol....but then I'd have to be forever explaining my lack of proper GS etiquette .......Nah!!!


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

if cliff had a website, i woudlve gotten my pup from him.
i didnt even know he breeds when i was asking him about the breeders i was looking at.
he also didnt said he was a breeder.
BIGGEST MISTAKE OF MY LIFE PARTLY because of CLIFF!!!
get a darn website!!!
in 7 -9 years, hopefully you'll still be breeding and have a website, i'll get a dog from you!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, talked to him for over year before I realized he was breeding! Could not wait that long though. . Loving the new pup!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

rshkr said:


> if cliff had a website, i woudlve gotten my pup from him.
> i didnt even know he breeds when i was asking him about the breeders i was looking at.
> he also didnt said he was a breeder.
> BIGGEST MISTAKE OF MY LIFE PARTLY because of CLIFF!!!
> ...


I second this! .

GSDFan, I may way way down the road get the chance to get a GSD (or other breed) into conformation and if everything goes well...who knows!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

That is really nice to help someone, but NO I really don't like to breed dogs and have only done it a few times one on accident. i do have some of the best working lines one would want or have . I have so many people want a dog from me and just breed a female. I am so small time and use to rescue dogs it makes me shiver when someone wants to get two shepherds and breed them . just saying....


----------

